# allis chalmers plow



## spaldingnebraska (3 mo ago)

I have a Allis 4 bottom plow. Two of the small coil springs on the coulter shafts have broken.Where could I find such a part and what is the proper name for this part? I don't have a manual for this plow. Thanks Dan


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

You will have to figure out the model, whether it is a 74, 60 or other. 
Here are some web sites I've shopped at for plow parts to get you started:

Moldboard Plow Parts | Ag Parts | Farmer Bob's Parts
Moldboard Plow Parts Moldboards Allis Chalmers
allis chamlers 4 bottom plow in Business and Industrial Tractor Parts | eBay
http://www.davetheplowman.com/for-sale.html


----------



## spaldingnebraska (3 mo ago)

Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## spaldingnebraska (3 mo ago)

spaldingnebraska said:


> Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## spaldingnebraska (3 mo ago)

I'm still unable to find the spring that is attached to the disc on my allis plow. I have contacted many implement dealers with no success.Maybe if I adjust the discs to where they set a litter higher,I can use it that way. I have pictures on my phone but unsure as to how to post them on this site. Thanks


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

spaldingnebraska said:


> I'm still unable to find the spring that is attached to the disc on my allis plow. I have contacted many implement dealers with no success.Maybe if I adjust the discs to where they set a litter higher,I can use it that way. I have pictures on my phone but unsure as to how to post them on this site. Thanks


You will have to send them to your computer then you can upload them on here......


----------

